# Effer Knuckle Boom Crane Red Oak Removal



## GreenGuysNC (Feb 19, 2015)

Quick video of Urban Arborists removing two uprooting Red Oaks using Asheville Arborist's Effer Knuckle Boom Crane with Turning Leaf Tree Service running the ground.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 24, 2015)

GreenGuysNC said:


> Quick video of Urban Arborists removing two uprooting Red Oaks using Asheville Arborist's Effer Knuckle Boom Crane with Turning Leaf Tree Service running the ground.



Nice job.
Is that an Efco saw?


----------



## GreenGuysNC (Feb 24, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> Nice job.
> Is that an Efco saw?



Thanks! It's a 200t.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 24, 2015)

GreenGuysNC said:


> Thanks! It's a 200t.


No, the red one. There's a guy near me that keeps trying to get me to by an Efco saw. I told him I never heard of anyone using one. Thought that might have been one.


----------



## GreenGuysNC (Feb 24, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> No, the red one. There's a guy near me that keeps trying to get me to by an Efco saw. I told him I never heard of anyone using one. Thought that might have been one.



Ooo. Its orange. Its a husqvarna 372xp. One of the greatest saws ever built.


----------



## hseII (Feb 24, 2015)

That looked like an older little Husky.

Cool Video


----------



## GreenGuysNC (Feb 24, 2015)

hseII said:


> That looked like an older little Husky.
> 
> Cool Video


Thanks again!


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 24, 2015)

GreenGuysNC said:


> Ooo. Its orange. Its a husqvarna 372xp. One of the greatest saws ever built.


I've used Stihl for 20 years and I'm considering a new brand. My older saws run great but my 3 newest have been in to be fixed several times. I switched from 200t to Echo 355t and am very satisfied.


----------



## GreenGuysNC (Feb 24, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> I've used Stihl for 20 years and I'm considering a new brand. My older saws run great but my 3 newest have been in to be fixed several times. I switched from 200t to Echo 355t and am very satisfied.



I tend to agree with you on the Stihls. I just rebuilt my 200t and don't know how I lived without it for the year it took me to get around to rebuilding it. I have pretty much moved to husqvarna saws at this point other than my 200t. I used a buddies T540 on a job about a year ago and it performed awesome. I want to use it again side by side my 200 now that i have it rebuilt, but the ergonomics on the 540 felt great and it seemed to have great power. Haven't tried the echo but have heard good things about it. Anybody used the 550xp? Revs like no other saw in that size and super light.


----------



## gorman (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice balancing on those pics guy. Can u give some info on the crane rig?


----------

